# No sence of sleep



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

I am never "normally" tired though my body is always exhausted and wired, full of anxiety. But I don't get the tiredness feeling or feeling of having energy at all. It' s just always the same zombie state. But exhausted, not knowing what I am doing at all times. Can't sleep but can't stay awake. Anybody?


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Sense*


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Same here


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Really eddy?


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

I get the same


----------



## Jkbobell (Feb 1, 2015)

Pretty much the same. When I "wake up" it's the same as when I fell asleep as in I never feel groggy and my mind takes up where it left off immediately.


----------



## Lostherheart (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes, I wake up to go to sleep and go to sleep just to wake up. I've read about it something about our brain waves being off the delta in the beta. I read it and I never remember what I read.

I have dr. ask if I feel tired or rested, and all I can say is I feel the same all the time exactly the same always.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

mezona said:


> Really eddy?


Mezona I honestly cant remember the last time I slept properly and actually woke up rested....I am in a constant state of mental fatigue....Even when I do manage to fall into a proper deep sleep I can almost sense my anxiety rising in my sleep....As a result I often wake up more mentally tired than when I went to sleep...

As for falling asleep from genuine physical and mental tiredness? I dont even know what that feels like anymore....Most of the time I have to almost force myself to sleep.....I honestly cant remember the last time I drifted off to sleep naturally....That was one of the first things to go when I developed DP....

Even when I sleep my mind is in alert, race mode....


----------

